# Anyone run Moroso Spiral Flow mufflers?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have them on the NSX and love the unique sound they give when compared to other mufflers for the NSX. Sounds more Ferrarish.

I'm curious if anyone have tried these on the GOATs?


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

My brother's got them on his Z28 and they sound awesome. His exhaust is to the back axle and they really cut down on the interior resonance. Then wide open they sound bad a**. I've ran them on my goat as well with headers, catted mids, and just the spiral flows (no pipes from the axle to the bumper) and it sounded really good.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Is this a 2 muffler setup for each side or one muffler that splits out to 2 pipes?


----------

